# Brazilian GP 2005 *S*P*O*I*L*E*R*



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

*It doesn't have to do specifically with the Brazilian GP, but a lot of the "important" news of the week has to do the Button's contract craziness. So, reprinted without permission from Grandprix.com, here is how they reported it today:*

*"Jenson Button reveals (almost) all *

Jenson Button says that he is "ecstatic" that he has been able to negotiate his way out of his Williams contract for 2006 and 2007. But it has cost him a great deal of money and Button says that Honda has not been involved.

"It was done between Frank and myself," Button said. "It is not cheap for me, but I'm sure it will be the right thing. It was not a nice situation to be in but now we can look forward at the future and concentrate on winning the World Championship. Hopefully we can make our dreams come true."

Button said that the problems in recent weeks have taught him a lot.

"I have learned that F1 is not just about driivng and that you have to learn quickly about the business."

Button said that he had not just walked away from Williams and had negotiated a deal.

"It was all down to me convincing Frank that it was me and not the people around me who were making the decisions," he said. "That really made the difference."

Jenson said that he was not worried about what people thought about what he had done.

"If you perform other things can be agreed behind the scenes," he said. "It is very difficult to make everyone happy."

Button would only say that the deal is "for longer than one year" and did not discuss how much money was involved. Rumours have suggested that Button has had to pay around $30m to buy his way out of the Williams deal.

BAR's Nick Fry said that he was was extremely please at the outcome.

"Firstly because Jenson is a good driver and secondly because he is a team player. We are building the best team of people that we can and Jenson is an intergral part of that."

Fry said that there was no decision yet on a third driver."*[End quote]*

*Does he sound like an idiot whenever he opens his mouth, or what? And when, if ever, is he going to be impressive on the track?*


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

berford said:


> *Does he sound like an idiot whenever he opens his mouth, or what? And when, if ever, is he going to be impressive on the track?*


:stupid:

Of course my loyalty is going to be first to the new BMW factory team next season, but I'm also going to be hoping that Williams will be superior to BAR next year, just to know how hard Button will be kicking himself. How could any team ever hope to build their campaign around an opportunist like him? :tsk:


----------



## coelacanth (Jul 5, 2005)

"Jenson Button says that he is "ecstatic" that he has been able to negotiate his way out of his Williams contract for 2006 and 2007. But it has cost him a great deal of money and Button says that Honda has not been involved.

"It was done between Frank and myself," Button said. "It is not cheap for me, but I'm sure it will be the right thing."

Hmmmm with a settlement of ~$30 million without financial help from Honda...Does this mean that Jenson is going to be giving his entire salary to Williams for the next 3.5 years? :dunno:

Maybe he means that Honda was not involved in the negotiations, because I don't see where or how old Jens is going to come up with that kind of loot.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Mr. E said:


> How could any team ever hope to build their campaign around an opportunist like him? :tsk:


I'd say 90% of the world are opportunists. Anywhere from athletes of other sports to corporate America. Why do you think headhunters exist?

Point being, that's how things are done. :dunno:


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

coelacanth said:


> Hmmmm with a settlement of ~$30 million without financial help from Honda...Does this mean that Jenson is going to be giving his entire salary to Williams for the next 3.5 years? :dunno:
> 
> Maybe he means that Honda was not involved in the negotiations, because I don't see where or how old Jens is going to come up with that kind of loot.




I'm not sure about personal merchandise sold in the UK or Europe, but I'm sure most Nascar drivers don't have a problem clearing that kind of cash from merchandise sales alone.


----------



## coelacanth (Jul 5, 2005)

racerdave said:


> I'm not sure about personal merchandise sold in the UK or Europe, but I'm sure most Nascar drivers don't have a problem clearing that kind of cash from merchandise sales alone.


Taken from itv-f1.com:

"Jenson Button has admitted it hurt to dig into his own pockets to buy himself out of a Williams contract for 2006.

The Briton, who would not comment on the rumours of a $US30 million dollar settlement, said that in order to fulfil his desire to stay at BAR he had to pay his own way out of trouble.

"I can't comment [on the figures] that's between Frank and myself, I'm not going to discuss money," Jenson told ITV-F1 pitlane reporter Louise Goodman at Interlagos who asked the Briton if he had received financial help from the BAR-Honda team.

"I have put my hand in my own my pocket," he replied.

"It's always very difficult putting your hand in your pocket but that was what I had to do."
-----------------------

Button can cry me a river and I'd bet he is having the majority of the settlement paid by Honda. :tsk:


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Hmm. That is a big blow to faith in BMW F1. BMW has got to be evaluating its future involvment in F1. Its going to be interesting. Which is a good thing, because the racing hasn't been.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

misterlance said:


> Hmm. That is a big blow to faith in BMW F1. BMW has got to be evaluating its future involvment in F1. Its going to be interesting. Which is a good thing, because the racing hasn't been.


What's the "big blow" to BMW?


----------



## coelacanth (Jul 5, 2005)

misterlance said:


> Hmm. That is a big blow to faith in BMW F1. BMW has got to be evaluating its future involvment in F1. Its going to be interesting. Which is a good thing, because the racing hasn't been.


BMW's future is assured. They bought Sauber, they've got Nick Heidfeld and (most likely) Jacques Villeneuve as a drivers. They're a fully funded factory team next season. I'm really excited that they've finally taken this step. They've got cash (BMW is buying back $930 million in stock) and they've committed to trying to be F1 champions. :thumbup:

Williams on the other hand no longer has a works engine, they're going to be using Cosworth V8s, they've lost their sponsorship from HP and they've been uncompetitive. On the bright side, they're operating costs will be defrayed by the (maybe) $30 million that they're getting from Jenson "Renege" Button and Honda. Williams 2006 driver line-up looks like it will be Mark Webber and Nico Rosberg (Keke Rosberg's son).


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

coelacanth said:


> BMW's future is assured. They bought Sauber, they've got Nick Heidfeld and (most likely) Jacques Villeneuve as a drivers. They're a fully funded factory team next season. I'm really excited that they've finally taken this step. They've got cash (BMW is buying back $930 million in stock) and they've committed to trying to be F1 champions. :thumbup:
> 
> Williams on the other hand no longer has a works engine, they're going to be using Cosworth V8s, they've lost their sponsorship from HP and they've been uncompetitive. On the bright side, they're operating costs will be defrayed by the (maybe) $30 million that they're getting from Jenson "Renege" Button and Honda. Williams 2006 driver line-up looks like it will be Mark Webber and Nico Rosberg (Keke Rosberg's son).


Perhaps Lance didn't get the memo.

Update from Brazil: MB and Renault are head-to-head in 1st practice session (1,5,7 v. 3,6, respectively.)


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

I wouldn't say that Jenson is underperforming, he is a very fast and crafty driver and obviously it's also what Nick Fry and Frank Williams think otherwise we wouldn't have 2 Buttongates. I have no idea who manages that lad but he should talk to Willi 20% Weber or Flavio Briatore 

The bigger news is that Alonso needs to finish 3rd or higher to become a new World Champion! I'd rather see the fight last to the wire so note to Pizzonia and Monteiro: *TRY TO HIT BLUE CAR #5 THIS TIME!* (would somebody translate it to Portugese, please)


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> I wouldn't say that Jenson is underperforming, he is a very fast and crafty driver and obviously it's also what Nick Fry and Frank Williams think otherwise we wouldn't have 2 Buttongates. I have no idea who manages that lad but he should talk to Willi 20% Weber or Flavio Briatore
> 
> The bigger news is that Alonso needs to finish 3rd or higher to become a new World Champion! I'd rather see the fight last to the wire so note to Pizzonia and Monteiro: *TRY TO HIT BLUE CAR #5 THIS TIME!* (would somebody translate it to Portugese, please)


LMAO

Here you go: TENTE BATER O CARRO AZUL #5 ESTA VEZ

Who's going to make sure the proper parties get the memo?


----------



## coelacanth (Jul 5, 2005)

F1Crazy said:


> I wouldn't say that Jenson is underperforming, he is a very fast and crafty driver and obviously it's also what Nick Fry and Frank Williams think otherwise we wouldn't have 2 Buttongates. I have no idea who manages that lad but he should talk to Willi 20% Weber or Flavio Briatore
> 
> The bigger news is that Alonso needs to finish 3rd or higher to become a new World Champion! I'd rather see the fight last to the wire so note to Pizzonia and Monteiro: *TRY TO HIT BLUE CAR #5 THIS TIME!* (would somebody translate it to Portugese, please)


I hate to say it, but I'd love to see Alonso retire and see a McLaren 1-2 finish (with Kimi leading of course! :thumbup: )

I don't think that anyone here ever said anything disparaging about Button's driving talent but the way he handled his "contracts" is just not right.


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Looks like it's going to be a great race tomorrow, we'll see what kind of a start Kimi can get tomorrow. The Renault's usually start well too, although I think Montoya may be able to take the lead.

A Jordan qualifying ahead of both Williams! :yikes:


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Got to love that BMW team. I stand by my original comments.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

My favorite drivers are running 1 and 2. :supdude:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

misterlance said:


> My favorite drivers are running 1 and 2. :supdude:


And who would that be?

JPM wins!!!!!! (my favorite, BTW)


----------



## coelacanth (Jul 5, 2005)

All hail to the Queen! (Alonso). : puke: 
j/k, congrats to him. I can't wait to download the race. Here's a cool poll.
http://www.f1racingawards.com/
Still lots of intrigue flying around. Sato at Williams?


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

berford said:


> And who would that be?
> 
> JPM wins!!!!!! (my favorite, BTW)


It was Juan and Kimi! Wasnt paying attention to that other guy. :eeps:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

I just noticed in a picture posted in the gallery of GrandPrix.com, that Spoonface is carrying a can of Red Bull. Doesn't that violate some contract he has?


----------

